
Lyft has been quietly pitching investors on a new funding round - anthonyjohnes
https://www.wsj.com/articles/lyft-seeking-at-least-500-million-in-new-funding-1488418612
======
Bogdanovich
They've been trying to sell the company earlier without any success:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/20/technology/lyft-is-
said-t...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/20/technology/lyft-is-said-to-fail-
to-find-a-buyer-despite-talks-with-several-companies.html)

